

Ask HN: Is there a Hacker News for Sustainable Technology - jcoleh

Does anyone know if there is a Hacker News-like community site for hackers, technologists, and innovators passionate about Clean energy?
======
ankitml
As far as I know, there is a very active mailing list of climate change
related stuff, which includes sustainable energy also. People here are mainly
from academia.

climate-l@lists.iisd.ca

------
recoiledsnake
<http://www.reddit.com/r/RenewableEnergy>

